# If you could fcuk a celeb, who would it be?



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

If you could fcuk a celeb, wich celeb would it be?......

Rules.

only one celeb.....you dirty fckers 

1.who

2.why

3.were

4.pic?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

DB said:


> For me it'd be the bird in the film 'Shooter' dont know her name but she is fit as!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


****ing yes!! Not my first choice but i'd lob off a bollock for a go at her:thumb: Her names Kate Mara


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

But she's ginger j/k , but I'd still do her


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Cameran Diaz.

Love her eyes.

ANY WHERE!

If you dont know how she looks you may aswell fvck off:rolleyes:

Corbuk getting a little trigger happy with the siggy's eh? The first one is a keeper:thumbup1:


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

LOL you could say that ye.

First one if def a keeper, once in a lifetime mate


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Eva Mendes.

See below for the only reason I need.

Anywhere, but I wouldn't mind on the deck of a yacht in the Caribbean...


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Im giving 2 answers

1st Not really a celeb of sorts but Frank McGrath OMFG



















annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd

Prob Vin Diesel


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Frank Mcgrath certaintly does look awesome! He is online a lot on facebook.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Con said:


> Frank Mcgrath certaintly does look awesome! He is online a lot on facebook.


SAY WHAT

Missbc runs off to stalk him like she never has stalked before :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

MissBC said:


> SAY WHAT
> 
> Missbc runs off to stalk him like she never has stalked before :whistling:


Even I couldnt help but add him due to his ANIMAL physique:lol: :thumb:

I see him online several times on the chat part of facebook, never actually bothered to say "hi i am a fan you are awesome one day i want to grow up and be like you"......yet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Con said:


> Frank Mcgrath certaintly does look awesome! *He is online a lot on facebook.*


Didn't he recently have a blog about wanting to meet a member of UK-Muscle that goes by the name MissBC??


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

zeus87529 said:


> Didn't he recently have a blog about wanting to meet a member of UK-Muscle that goes by the name MissBC??


 Shush man you will ruin the suprise:cursing:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> Didn't he recently have a blog about wanting to meet a member of UK-Muscle that goes by the name MissBC??


HOLY FECK :w00t: :w00t:

I would actually prob wet my panties if that was the case, and IN A GOOD WAY :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

MissBC said:


> HOLY FECK :w00t: :w00t:
> 
> I would actually prob wet my panties if that was the case, and IN A GOOD WAY :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


You would pee your pants??:laugh:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

he is added, let the stalking begin

OMFG REOW :whistling:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> You would pee your pants??:laugh:


hmmmmmmmm not quiet :whistling:

:innocent:


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Jessica Alba

Because she's cute, beautifull and she's got a realy nice smile.

pic


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Jen Ellison

Why? Look at her plus for some reason I love the scouse accent.

Or










Mila Kunis

Absolute Darling.


----------



## Jay-T (Dec 20, 2005)

i would LOVE to fcuk lucy pinder lol

id **** her each and everyway possible anywhere i cud


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 6, 2009)

*ANGELINA!*
​


----------



## Jay-T (Dec 20, 2005)

^^^ the things id do to that woman.....


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 6, 2009)

hot as **** mate!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Cheryl cole. say no more!!


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

1, cerina vincent.

2, because i could.

3, in her mums bed.

4, google her.

gotta nip loo now:thumb:


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Con said:


> Frank Mcgrath certaintly does look awesome! He is online a lot on facebook.


I thought i was strong on flys but fcuk me!!


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Paris Hilton

Cos shed be a right dirty slapper

In the ass

Everyone knows her


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Rhona Mitra

1)Ever since i first saw her in Hollow Man






2) sexy as foook

3)Underworld

4)Ali G


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

OOOOFT! :lol: Even I'd pump a bit of Angelina! :lol:


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 6, 2009)

adlewar said:


> 1, cerina vincent.
> 
> 2, because i could.
> 
> ...


Not a bad choice mate:


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 6, 2009)

lambert said:


> Paris Hilton
> 
> Cos shed be a right dirty slapper
> 
> ...


You disgust me! Paris Hilton mate, what the ****!


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

Sandra bullock circa 1993 when she was in demolition man and in that policegirl uniform oh yes.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

a) Carol Vorderman.

B) She probably needs the money after countdown.

c) Underneath a big smiling picture of Richard Whitely.

d) See channel 4 for the last 10 years


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Cyrus said:


> You disgust me! Paris Hilton mate, what the ****!


 :rockon: Id bang her no probs


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Shes a stunner LOL?

I'd to her too


----------



## Jay-T (Dec 20, 2005)

paris hilton? cant stand the bitch but yeah id **** her.

yano shes one of them dirty slags you would call a dirty slag in bed an give it to her like on one too. id have to donkey punch the slapper lol


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

everyone knows there no so thing,

But if you do , do it on a boat in the middle of no were, bring a few freinds too


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

isla fischer

pics - try google as i dont know hot to embed images


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

1. Jason Statham

2. What do you mean, why????  

3. Wherever I could....

4.









Jensen Ackles would have got it too, in THAT car, but he needs to bulk up a bit :laugh:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

jessica alba for me the girl is perfect or catherine zeta jones in entrapment. i reckon she is as close to perfect as any female can be in that film.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

1.The Rock

2.Why not!

3.Anywhere, everywhere!

4.


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Penelope Cruz !

Because she's fit a fukc

Everwhere


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

For me it would have to be Jessica simpson as she is in that chair :thumb:


----------



## break (Oct 5, 2005)

for me either kate beckinsale or kirsty gallagher


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 6, 2009)

marc5180 said:


> For me it would have to be Jessica simpson as she is in that chair :thumb:


ROFL


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

cheryl cole, he accent does it for me aswell


----------



## Goff (Jan 19, 2009)

Beklet said:


> 1. Jason Statham
> 
> 2. What do you mean, why????
> 
> ...


Oh yes yes yes!!! :laugh:

He is fit as feck!!!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Jaime Pressly.....she definitely does it for me....Blonde Hair Blue eyes and fit as fook....


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Salma Hayek

Anyone who saw her in Dusk till Dawn will know exactly why.


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

I'll second, third and fourth that...


----------



## AAZ (Dec 7, 2008)

Amy Smart :thumb:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Jaime Pressly is in love with me anyway, she just doesn't know it yet, she's just got to meet me and then she's mine forever......but she has to talk like Joy out of Earl.....


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

1. elisha cuthbert, from many films but fell in love with her in 'the girl next door' fcuk yes, bet shes a filty cow!!!!!

2.why? because she has the 'im inoccent infront of daddy but really you know i'll b on my knees deepthroating your throbbing cock in no time' look about her.

3. where? erm, because its such a wicked 1 off probably my birds bed for the sake of it, or my bed, or any bed/car/bush......... be nice in a steamy sauna 2

4: heres a pic, but please watch the girl next door if you havent yet!!!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

AAZ said:


> Amy Smart :thumb:


I agree, she is nice....


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

> View attachment 22383


Is it just me or does she have really hairy titties? PMSL :lol: :tongue:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Natalie Imbruglia for me,

In the honeymoon suite on our wedding night,

Up the bum


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

one celeb is a tough choice

i like hannah out of hollyoaks

i like jessica alba

but i'll have to relieve cheryl cole of her underwear


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

yes mate jesuca alba is the sex.

Get a pic up for me will ya LOL ?


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Cyrus said:


> You disgust me! Paris Hilton mate, what the ****!


Tell me you would'nt


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Mila Kunis is another one who would get it....tried to put a pic up but was too large and couldn't be assed to resize....


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Mollie Gondi

all over the shop


----------



## AAZ (Dec 7, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Mila Kunis is another one who would get it....tried to put a pic up but was too large and couldn't be assed to resize....


Here ya go mate...










Still prefer Amy Smart though! :thumb:


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

lambert said:


> Tell me you would'nt
> 
> View attachment 22387
> 
> ...


What tool said they wouldnt, you must be crazy...


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

Anne robinson...............i jk i jk it would have to be jennifer anniston!!...and i love older women


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Azz , couldn't get a pic jessica alba up for me you slave  , reps if you do.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

here's some of the people i mentioned before


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Some talent there mate


----------



## AAZ (Dec 7, 2008)

corbuk said:


> Azz , couldn't get a pic jessica alba up for me you slave  , reps if you do.


I was looking for you just before I found Robsta's girl, but got bored cos I couldn't find a real sexy pic :lol: Here's one though, took me a while to find&#8230;


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Cheers, reps sent.

Wow she's a fifty ,


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

paris hilton is a mess...id also like to make a mess on her face


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

I bet you would Herbert , I bet you would.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

oh thats easy...gotta be gerard butler...

hes so gorgeous in the film "p.s i love you" and "300" rugged good looks and "melt your knickers off smile"

where??....erm any fkin where!










gggggggggrrrrrrrrrroooooooooooowlllllllllllllll


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Lol you might like my brother then, he looks like Gerry Butler


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lol you might like my brother then, he looks like Gerry Butler


get a photo up then :thumb:


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

davetherave who is that in your second picture??? looks like my ex-gf of 2years!!!!


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Saw Gerard Butler out one night in Embassy, looked like he was on bumbles!! Had that little glamour model bird Ebony floating round him........lucky cnut!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> davetherave who is that in your second picture??? looks like my ex-gf of 2years!!!!


first pic is jessica alba

second pic is cheryl cole/tweedy

third pic is hannah of hollyoaks (Emma Rigby)


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

fvckin hell, i better give her a ring and say sorry..ha


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

some more of mrs cole for you then mate




























another jessica alba










i'll also throw in miss cotton too


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

thank you wise man , you have brought us great gifts


----------



## break (Oct 5, 2005)

oh just one more......FRANKIE from the saturdays is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

avril said:


> gggggggggrrrrrrrrrroooooooooooowlllllllllllllll


AGREED :thumb: reow


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

avril said:


> get a photo up then :thumb:


Yes Mak, get the photo up!!!! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

Lady Gaga

All day

anytime and anywhere

She is awesome


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

SCARLETT JOHANSSON



















With her sat on my face, preferrably


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Tasty , forgot about that beautie

Got some good taste tasty


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MissBC said:


> Im giving 2 answers
> 
> 1st Not really a celeb of sorts but Frank McGrath OMFG
> 
> ...


Girl after my own heart with those choices!!!! :thumb:

Heres more of McGrath........ :tongue:






























RedKola said:


> OOOOFT! Even I'd pump a bit of Angelina!


Yup.... If I was gner be a ***** that'd be one of my choices :lol:

or else this:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

to be fair id make a mess in my pants at all of the saturdays it would be hard to chose

at least girls aloud have one that you could send out for a pizza


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Wich ones that'd?

Pic plx, I'm a downie when it comes to pop gps


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


>


EXCUSE ME................ il be back in a minute :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Wich ones that'd?
> 
> Pic plx, I'm a downie when it comes to pop gps


this is girls aloud

i can't say which one id send out for pizza or liam will get angry again but i have put a little hint there if anyone has beady enough eyes to spot it


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MissBC said:


> EXCUSE ME................ il be back in a minute :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


OR...

Dominic Purcell (Dracula (Drake) in Blade 3 and the older brother in Prison Break).

Hell yeah..... :tongue:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Zara what are you trying to do to me................................

you know what state im in at the mo mwhahahahahahahaah xxx (lufs you really)


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

Ruth Jones - Nessa off of Gavin and Stacey...

...in a big tub of custard...

...cos she's well tidy!


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

LOL , its burns it burns!


----------



## AAZ (Dec 7, 2008)

More of Amy Smart :thumb:





































If only&#8230;

:drool:


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Halle barry.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

amy smart was in that tv program , smith, what happened to it LOL ....started watching it...and then not on tv anymore


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

mellinda messenger.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

kat von d from miami ink

because she looks very rude

over her tatooist chair

can be found on miami ink


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I'd do almost any female celebrity, even if they were outright mingers because you can always make money selling the story and pictures to the News Of The World, right?


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Whats the name of that girl on shameless that works behind the bar, black hair....

She's a gooden

Yep.. Watching shameless


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

she looks liek a dead hamster i have a topless pic of her but no clothes on pics


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

topless will be fine mate 

Also just seen another , that police women on there .....bloody he'll there's some talent on tv tonight


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i'll refrane from posting a bannable picture on here pal, if its all the same


----------



## R1ch1e H (Feb 24, 2009)

Ironhorse said:


> Sandra bullock circa 1993 when she was in demolition man and in that policegirl uniform oh yes.


here here! sandra bullock is a stunner , always had a thing for her!









Love to get a grip of Gwen Stefani to


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Is it ?

Didnt know mate.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

R1ch1e H said:


> here here! sandra bullock is a stunner , always had a thing for her!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last pic looks like a man face, ino she fit tho....just that pic


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

*Brittany Murphy*














































Cant say no to that my friend.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

wouldn't say no obviously as it has a pulse:lol:, but she doesn't do much for me......


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Robsta said:


> wouldn't say no obviously as it has a pulse:lol:, but she doesn't do much for me......


She realy does it for me :laugh:, Well did in the 8 mile shag scene.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

1. Micheal Burymore

2. He's pretty good at fisting (allegedly)

3. In a swimming pool


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Scarlet Johansson.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> Scarlet Johansson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## judge-dred (Feb 11, 2009)

id be arnie


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Scarlet don't float my boat either tbh.....not slutty enough for me....


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Scarlet don't float my boat either tbh.....not slutty enough for me....


Nah she's a real slut mate. She just doesnt know it yet when I get my hands on her


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Scarlet don't float my boat either tbh.....not slutty enough for me....


Better...?


----------



## Morgy (Jan 21, 2006)

sophie marceau








http://sophiemarceau.ovh.org/images/tele/wallpaper4_800.jpg]

liz hurley










Hell yeah


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

got a pulse so ya, But not realy for me


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Sweetchuck said:


> sophie marceau
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*yes, yes, yes to both....especially Sophie......reps*


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

liz hurley. What a milf


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Have to owe ya, given too much out


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Ollie B said:


> liz hurley. What a milf


That's exactly it, older birds who are fit as fcuk every time......although I married a bird 8 years younger than me.....lmao

Every other gf's been older tho'


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Better...?


There is nowt better than Pammy....and you know it....ultimate no1 for me.....

I'd put a pic up of a hot guy for you, but got none recent of myself... :thumb:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Robsta said:


> There is nowt better than Pammy....and you know it....ultimate no1 for me.....
> 
> I'd put a pic up of a hot guy for you, but got none recent of myself... :thumb:


 Poor Pammy's got Hepatitis C. Be carefull when you do her.

She's only 5' 2" as well. Make even my little pecker look normal size.


----------



## Morgy (Jan 21, 2006)

Robsta said:


> *That's exactly it, older birds who are fit as fcuk every time*......although I married a bird 8 years younger than me.....lmao
> 
> Every other gf's been older tho'


exactly, older fit birds feckin rule, i luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuv milf's


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Pithead said:


> Poor Pammy's got Hepatitis C. Be carefull when you do her.
> 
> She's only 5' 2" as well. Make even my little pecker look normal size.


As I've said before, it's a sacrifice I'm willing to make:thumb:....I'd cut my right bollok off for a night with her, after the jobs done of course...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Pithead said:


> Poor Pammy's got Hepatitis C. Be carefull when you do her.
> 
> She's only 5' 2" as well. Make even my little pecker look normal size.


Nowt wrong with little birds mate, seeing as I'm only 5'5" ish.....


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Robsta said:


> As I've said before, it's a sacrifice I'm willing to make:thumb:....I'd cut my right bollok off for a night with her, after the jobs done of course...


I'd cut my c0ck off and throw it at her.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Nowt wrong with little birds mate, seeing as I'm only 5'5" ish.....


Agreed, all evens out in the sack anyhow (not that your sack would be very even after) :lol: .


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> There is nowt better than Pammy....and you know it....ultimate no1 for me.....
> 
> I'd put a pic up of a hot guy for you, but got none recent of myself... :thumb:


Yeah... think I could turn bi for Pammy.... lol 

Dont be shy now, it dnt suit you :tongue:



Pithead said:


> She's only 5' 2" as well.


So am I.... nothing wrong with that its the perfect height :cool2:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

None without clothes anyway....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> None without clothes anyway....


Ach dnt bother then....... 

:lol:


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Tasty said:


> SCARLETT JOHANSSON
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL , too true


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

got a bit of a thing for Kirsty Gallagher


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

Growing Lad said:


> got a bit of a thing for Kirsty Gallagher


 i must admit she is looking hot latley

think she lost abit of weight aswell:thumb:


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

newdur said:


> i must admit she is looking hot latley
> 
> think she lost abit of weight aswell:thumb:


shes had a kid i believe and didnt rush into getting skinny (clever girl).

but now shes in great shape again, not just one of those girls who doesnt eat, you can tell she trains as shes lean and shapely...with a great rack :lol:

nell mcandrew has nice lean pysique too... :beer:


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

Growing Lad said:


> got a bit of a thing for Kirsty Gallagher


 :drool: :drool: :drool: oh yea she is looking hot lately!


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Growing Lad said:


> got a bit of a thing for Kirsty Gallagher


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

anyone gto any pictures of alesha keys botty? iv never seen it?


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> anyone gto any pictures of alesha keys botty? iv never seen it?


Only one i could find


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Catherine Zeta Jones!!


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

found one!!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Catherine Zeta Jones. I would love to give her one. what a milf


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Ollie B said:


> Catherine Zeta Jones. I would love to give her one. what a milf


I'd give her about 100!!


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Goose said:


> I'd give her about 100!!


200 !


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

corbuk said:


> 200 !


mate what ever you post I will beat that number!! :beer:


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Anyone ?


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Megan fox


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

had her already


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

corbuk said:


> Anyone ?


Her boobies are too small but id roast her alive still.. As long as its breathing..


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

As good as she looks this big how do i resize it?


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Robbo90 said:


> As good as she looks this big how do i resize it?


Go to http://tinypic.com/ , Upload your pic, And put size as "Message baord"


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Cheers pal


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

jeremy clarkson


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Jamie Eason as well as everyone that has been posted so far including the ginger!

Cant do this re sizing stuff, fcuking useless with computers!


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> jeremy clarkson


Good taste there mate.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Jamie Eason as well as everyone that has been posted so far including the ginger!
> 
> Cant do this re sizing stuff, fcuking useless with computers!


oH Dam , I would!


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Cheers buddy could u resize these two also. She is fcuking hot!!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Man I need a new girlfriend..

I think i'm born to be a male slut bag..


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

All these pictures and high test levels are screwing with my mind!!!!!!


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

is that that burd of BigB


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

She looks awesome mate ,i wish i was still a male slut lol


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Cheers buddy could u resize these two also. She is fcuking hot!!


Who is it lol?


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Looking through threads like this is turning me crazy, then I look out my office window and see a load of fat slags and it brings me down to earth again.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

corbuk said:


> Who is it lol?


Previous page mate, Jamie Eason last two pics, I really cant resize them!


----------



## The Gimp (Jul 6, 2008)

Rosie Webster form Corrie

On the bar of the rovers

Cracking rack!


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Previous page mate, Jamie Eason last two pics, I really cant resize them!


I cant resize "those" pics...as there too small...anyway.

But here 2 more of her for ya


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

^^^^ cracking tits


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

*Elisha Cuthbert*


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I love this sexy Russian Sharapova. Something about Russian chicks for me.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

rosie webster would seriously get it all over the place


----------



## R1ch1e H (Feb 24, 2009)

Goose said:


> Man I need a new girlfriend..
> 
> I think i'm born to be a male slut bag..


arnt we all!! :beer:

Eva Longoria

SMASH SMASH SMASH:wub:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> I love this sexy Russian Sharapova. Something about Russian chicks for me.


Your burd is rushin isn't she Ollie...?

I know she didn't take her time when I had a go of her :lol:


----------



## R1ch1e H (Feb 24, 2009)

aint seen that jamie easton b4...dam she mega hot


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

BassJunkie said:


> Ziyi Zhang :thumb:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Tall said:


> Your burd is rushin isn't she Ollie...?
> 
> I know she said didn't take her time when I had a go of her :lol:


You are definatly mistaken mate cost my bird would of said "Fcuk off you gormless fcukwit cnut, no chance", then kick you in the nuts so hard that generations of future TALLS would never exist


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Off Hidden dragon? ^%^


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

corbuk said:


> Off Hidden dragon? ^%^


Yeah, and The house of flying daggers and memoirs of a geisha, I'd do her any day.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

*Britney Murphy*










uhm uhm uhm.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

The girl that sings "paper planes" MIA.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

many moons ago when i was younger there was just something about jamie lee curtis (fcuk am i showing my age)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=27242&stc=1&d=1245539114

these days i`d settle for 30 seconds with jennifer ellison and i`d be spentbut happy....

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=27243&stc=1&d=1245539125


----------



## bigjers (Sep 15, 2008)

Mmmm im in love with mena suvari but for a dirty weekend it would be jodie marsh.


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

x30jxgvFFTk[/MEDIA]]





What I wouldn't do to her!!!


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

corbuk said:


> *Britney Murphy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


reps for that one shes hot :beer:


----------

